# Paying for bins to be removed from new house



## jim (23 Jan 2017)

Hi,

Who is responsible for paying for the removal of bins when moving into a new house? Is it the person that has moved in or is it the person that is moving out or is it the bin company that foots the bill?

From speaking to Greyhound it is the person that has moved in that must pay €10 per bin to have them emptied. If the bin is empty it is removed FOC by Greyhound.

Is this fair if the bins were filled by the previous owner?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Leo (23 Jan 2017)

Buying or renting? 

Ideally this should be resolved and agreement reached with the previous owners / landlord before moving in.


----------



## jim (23 Jan 2017)

Buying Leo.

In the absence of such agreement though who is responsible for the cost of emptying?


----------



## theresa1 (23 Jan 2017)

The bins belong to Greyhound so they are ultimately responsible. They are just chancing their arm as usual trying to get €10 from you for each bin with Rubbish.


----------



## jim (23 Jan 2017)

they claim that if I don't pay they wont lift the bins. they say they own the bins but not the rubbish in them and so someone has to pay for the rubbish. I don't think I have much choice here. I do think its very shoddy of greyhound to not take responsibility for their own property (the bin) which is on my property.


----------



## Cervelo (23 Jan 2017)

In fariness I see your point and agree you shouldnt have to pay but your anger should be directed to the previous owner as it is their rubbish
Greyhound have no idea if it is your rubbish or the previous account owners rubbish in the bins
Sign up to another bin company and tell Greyhound to come and collect their bins if you dont want to pay Greyhound


----------



## Páid (23 Jan 2017)

I don't think you should have to pay. They have the previous customers details if they want to contact them to pay any charges. Are the three bins full?


----------



## theresa1 (23 Jan 2017)

I've just moved to Thorton's. My Mother was previously with Greyhound - I had to move some rubbish from the old Greyhound bins in to the new Thorton's bins. I'm just waiting for the winter to be over before I call Greyhound to collect the empty bins. Empty bins blow all over the place.

I hear it can take month's for them to come out. They probably should operate a refundable Deposit scheme and you would avoid all these situations.


----------



## jim (23 Jan 2017)

iv already set up an a/c with thorntons as I hear they are better to deal with than greyhound and this seems to be playing out in my experience.

agree with Cervelo that they have no way to know who owns the rubbish but my thinking is that its their bin regardless of who's rubbish is in it (all 3 are full). neither the bin nor the rubbish is mine. if they want their property back the onus is on them to empty the bin. if they don't want to empty the bins and therefore don't want to take their bins back then I will do as I will with the bins as they are on my property - is this fair enough? in other words their choice is - either retrieve their bins (full or not) or don't retrieve their bins.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jan 2017)

Am I right in thinking that we are talking about approx €20 here?  The green bin should be free or if it is not you can take the contents to your local recycle centre and therefore it won't cost anything.  €10 each for the brown and grey bin.  Whilst I can understand your stand on this ridiculous rule, and it is the principle of the matter, but is it worth the stress?  The older I get the more I say to myself its definitely not.


----------



## jim (23 Jan 2017)

for €20 Sue Ellen its definitely not worth the stress. I have no intention though of taking the green bin rubbish to a recycling plant. Also, its the principal of paying €30 for someone elses rubbish to be removed so that Greyhound can take back their own property hassal free. The bins themselves are probably worth €30 each! Greyhound have said they will not collect the bins unless I empty them or pay them €30 to empty.

So I might just hang on to the (approx.€30 each) bins if Greyhound don't want them and in the process save myself €30 (minus the cost of disposing through Thorntons i.e €14 (€10 for black bin + €4 for brown bin)).


----------



## Leo (23 Jan 2017)

Ah, in buying, everything on the property on the date of purchase becomes your property. So I'm afraid that you are now the proud owner of this rubbish, and it is your responsibility to arrange for its removal.


----------



## Steven Barrett (23 Jan 2017)

Sue Ellen said:


> Am I right in thinking that we are talking about approx €20 here?  The green bin should be free or if it is not you can take the contents to your local recycle centre and therefore it won't cost anything.  €10 each for the brown and grey bin.  Whilst I can understand your stand on this ridiculous rule, and it is the principle of the matter, but is it worth the stress?  The older I get the more I say to myself its definitely not.



Was reading through this thread thinking the exact same. You're after spending hundreds of thousand of euro on a new house and are quibbling over a tenner?! I really couldn't be bothered.


----------



## jim (24 Jan 2017)

Hi Sbarrett, You can be sure I wouldn't be quibbling over a tenner - I suggest you read my post under Sue Ellen's.

The bins are worth 30 each.....you do the math.

I'd prefer to see this money coming in rather than paying 20 or 30 to have them removed. its greyhounds call - they taker their bins at no charge to me or I will do what I like with them. Iv told them this and they have said fine. In a nutshell they are forfeiting their property to me unless I dump this rubbish.

In the grand scheme it isn't much money but its a bit of craic getting one over Greyhound.


----------



## Páid (24 Jan 2017)

Leo said:


> Ah, in buying, everything on the property on the date of purchase becomes your property. So I'm afraid that you are now the proud owner of this rubbish, and it is your responsibility to arrange for its removal.


The rubbish maybe but not the bins - they weren't the property of the seller and therefore couldn't be included in the sale.


----------



## cremeegg (24 Jan 2017)

Leo said:


> Ah, in buying, everything on the property on the date of purchase becomes your property. So I'm afraid that you are now the proud owner of this rubbish,



I just love this. I hope you and your newly acquired rubbish have great craic together plotting to get one over on greyhound.   Enjoy.


----------



## dub_nerd (24 Jan 2017)

jim said:


> You can be sure I wouldn't be quibbling over a tenner - I suggest you read my post under Sue Ellen's.


Fourteen euro then. 



jim said:


> In the grand scheme it isn't much money but its a bit of craic getting one over Greyhound.


Except you're not getting one over on them. They're standing their ground.


----------



## Leo (24 Jan 2017)

cremeegg said:


> I just love this.



I learned that the hard way. I had to dump almost a skip full of junk when I bought my place, including a big wooly jumper that had fallen off the clothes line, pegs still attached. Nature was in the process of reclaiming it, so it had to be dug out!


----------



## jim (24 Jan 2017)

I can potentially sell the bins for €30 each, place the rubbish into my thornton bins which will take 15 mins and save having to pay them €30. its a no brainer. so im €120 better off - not to be scoffed at really!

This is the result of them refusing to take their own bins back, which they were entitled to do.


----------



## Páid (24 Jan 2017)

If you cannot sell them - can you put your empty greyhound bins into your Thornton green bin and have them collected for free? Presumably they are made out of recyclable material?


----------



## jim (24 Jan 2017)

Páid said:


> If you cannot sell them - can you put your empty greyhound bins into your Thornton green bin and have them collected for free? Presumably they are made out of recyclable material?



haha I could Páid, at a squeeze and with some heavy duty equipment, but then id be loosing out on those dolla bills. I suppose my orig question was who is resp for removing the bins/rubbish - its apparent now that its me. In the meantime Greyhound have said they wont take bk the bins unless I dump the stuff and so im gona do as I please with them .


----------



## dub_nerd (24 Jan 2017)

jim said:


> I can potentially sell the bins for €30 each, place the rubbish into my thornton bins which will take 15 mins and save having to pay them €30. its a no brainer. so im €120 better off - not to be scoffed at really!


Yes, there must be a huge market of people ready to pay full price for second hand bins that are microchipped with _your_ address.


----------



## Leo (24 Jan 2017)

Some people lucky enough to have the space use spare bins as makeshift water butts or home composters, or for use as overflow waste storage.


----------



## jim (24 Jan 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> huge market of people



There is a reasonable market on Adverts.ie - check it out



dub_nerd said:


> ready to pay full price



€20 is great value for a wheelie bin, they cost a good bit more new.



dub_nerd said:


> microchipped with _your_ address



They're not microchipped so that's a silly statement.


----------



## Leo (24 Jan 2017)

jim said:


> They're not microchipped so that's a silly statement.



All providers have been issuing chipped bins or retro-fitting older bins for some time now. The trucks are fitted with sensors that automatically record each lift and the weight before and after empty to calculate the weight of waste. Did you think someone was writing down the name/address of each house they collected bins from in order to work out lift charges?

Whether these particular bins are chipped or not will depend on their age, but if they were in regular use up to recently, there's a very good chance they are as all providers would have relied on these for pay-by-weight billing. Take a look at your bin for something like these.


----------

